# UK Motorhome shows 2010



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm pretty sure that all the shows where we will be holding an MHF rally are now listed in the rally section, just click on the link and scroll down the page:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

If you do intend visiting a show next year please have a look at our list. If you want to make a weekend of it and camp, you may as well join the MHF section, get £2 club discount and put faces to names of some of the characters on the forum:lol: :lol:

Why does no-one ever look like you imagined they would 8O 8O

The MHF marshals will try to make everyone feel welcome and let you know if any get-togethers or anything else is being organised. All they would like in return is for you to let them know if you won't be arriving on the expected day (Just so they don't have to hang about waiting for you :roll and to say hello when you arrive and bye when you leave.

Our rallies are very informal, there is no pressure to join in, if you just want to park up with us and then do your own thing that's fine by us.

The rally team hopes to see even more members joining us on our rallies in 2010. We've had a great time this year so thanks for joining us, even some of the folks who said "we aren't Rally people" booked to come again:wink: :wink:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Shouldn't these shows be listed in the 'Directory- Motorhome shows' , this area of the website is still listing all the 2009 shows. We intend to do a lot of shows this year but we meet up with friends of ours who are not members of MHF and so when with them we camp in the C&CC area. Even if you are not holding a rally it would be good to see a complete list of shows.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi paulmold

As I am the Rally Secretary I only have details of the shows where we are holding a rally, perhaps as you intend to camp with the C&CC you could check at which shows they intend to rally and get any dates that are missing from our rally programme from them.

As for listing them in the "Directory - Motorhome shows', area of the website, this is the first time I had even seen it  and I have no idea how to list the shows in there, sorry. I can only assume that whoever did last years will do it again when all the show dates are known. 

Most of the show dates have only just been announced and some are not even up on the organisers websites yet, so although I know my list is not comprehensive I hope it will help with your diary dates for next year.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Clianthus,
Hopefully we will be able to rally with you on some of them. I need to liaise with our friends to see which we will go to with them and which ones we can rally with you. 
There are 2 shows we wish to attend that you are not rallying at, these being the Wales Caravan & Motorhome Show at Chepstow Racecourse on 5/6/7 March (an Appletree Show) and the Midsummer Great Escape at Loughborough on 18/19/20 June (a Warners Show in conjunction with the Motorcaravanners Club to celebrate their 50 years).

I emailed this website with a pretty comprehensive list of 2010 shows and got a reply to the effect 'I will do it next day' but nothing has happened yet.

Cheers
Paul and Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

We may be having a rally at Chepstow so hold fire on booking :wink: 


If your friends would like to camp with us they only have to join MHF as members.


Whom did you e.mail regarding shows?

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi paul

I'm glad you are intending to rally with us at some of the shows, if your friends joined MHF as members (They don't have to subscribe) they could join us as well.

I did post about the Midsummer Great escape in another thread, but obviously didn't mention it again as attendees have to be Motorcaravaners Club members to camp there.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-720290.html#720290

We are attending a couple of the Appletree Shows, but as so many were cancelled last year, we decided not to try to organise a rally at them all. We have got marshals in place for a couple of them and they are listed. Keep your eye on the listings in case we add any more.

I'm sorry nothing has been done about your e-mail but I have no access to e-mails except my own, so don't know who it was that replied to you.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> We may be having a rally at Chepstow so hold fire on booking :wink:
> 
> ...


Hi Jackie,
I sent the email through the 'contact us' link in the 'home page' drop-list. The reply came from [email protected]


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ah that explains it then Mr Nukie is in charge of that and as he has been very busy meddling with all sorts of new things on here I bet he's forgotten to do it :roll: you just can't get the staff now days can you :lol: 


Jacquie


----------

